# Legal Age to drink in Ireland



## Jane (2 Feb 2009)

All, can any one provide a link to the legal drinking age in Ireland? I know the legal age to Purchase alcohol in Ireland is 18. In the UK a 16 year old can drink alcohol while eating (accompanied by someone over 18), but what is the law here?

Thanks!


----------



## Caveat (2 Feb 2009)

Surprisingly, according to Wikipedia, purchase age is 18 and drinking in public age is 18 - but there is no age restriction for drinking in private?!


----------



## NorfBank (2 Feb 2009)

It's not illegal to buy for someone under 18  once they drink it in a private residence with consent of parent/guardian so it must not be an offence for someone U18 to drink it. No minimum age mentioned though.

It shall not be unlawful for a person (other than the holder of a licence of licensed premises) to purchase or deliver intoxicating liquor for consumption by a person under the age of 18 years in a private residence with the explicit consent of that person's parent or guardian.


http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2003/en/act/pub/0031/sec0013.html#partiii-sec13


----------



## Jane (2 Feb 2009)

Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for


----------

